# NAD Bugera V55HD



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my Bugera V55HD in the mail last week. I had also just finished building the 212 cabinet from scratch as well. The cab is loaded with a Fender Eminence Special Design (from my Blues Jr) and a Mojotone BV25. I changed the preamp tubes for kicks to a Jan Phillips 5751 in V1 and some Groove tubes from my BJ in V2/ V3 that I had kicking around. The cleans on this amp are really very spectacular. Nice crunch as well. It also takes pedals really well. The built in digireverb is nice as well as it is not over the top. The footswitch is metal and has some heft to it. Color me impressed!



















Does anyone else have or try out one of these?


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice I hope you have fun with it! I just ordered a Bugera V5, should be here next week!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What amp are they copying for this model?

There stuff is much better now and well worth the money


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Bevo,

I am not sure which model they were copying but it almost has Fendery cleans. When it came time to purchase it was between the 55 and the 1960 head (JCM 800 copy I think). I have a Peavey Windsor head as well and that covers the JCM territory. I was going to sell the Windsor but no one would give me over $200 for it. For a mere $200 I decided to keep the Windsor. Heck I have pedals that are worth more than that.


----------



## Obamistake (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased a V55HD and am using it through Bugera's 2x12 cab. So far I'm loving it. I was just wondering about your tube swap. What differences did you notice compared with stock? I bought some Groove Tubes 6L6-GE for use in my Peavey 3120 (EL34 stock) head, but never got around to changing them. I'm thinking I will pop those in the V55HD as well as some Groove Tubes 12AX7C. Or possibly a different set of AX7. 

Thanks


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you have to rebias if you change the power tubes. That is why I only changed the preamp tubes. I think the 5751 is a lower gain tube so it does not break up as soon. I use pedals for distortion though and run this amp ultra clean. Nice little budget amp though isn't it.


----------

